# Old american tricycle!



## miller32 (Sep 1, 2012)

I am new to this section of the forum....but picked up a tricycle tonight.  It has an awesome little Troxel seat on it with long springs.  The color appears to be green and orange.  Everything is there...but it needs re-spoked for sure.  Does anyone know age or any other details on this little thing.


----------



## miller32 (Sep 1, 2012)

More pics...


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not much into the trikes but that seat and paint scheme is killer!
And I forgot to add its most definitely prewar
Nick.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 1, 2012)

Wowee...where did you happen to come across this terrific American National tricycle find!!?? It's not in bad shape at all for it's age! Very elaborate head badge, too!  Yep, as Nick said, definitely pre-war...from early to mid 1930s I'm guessing based on the pinstripe design. Thanks for sharing the photos.

The site www.tricyclefetish.com has a page on American National tricycles plus a brief history of the company.

Dave


----------



## miller32 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks!  Couldn't pass on it....the seat did it for me!


Thanks for the link ridingtoy!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't blame you...I wouldn't have passed this one up either! I have a Toledo brand tricycle from the same company and about the same age, but it was house painted orange. Maybe one day I'll try to remove the added paint to see what's underneath.

Dave


----------



## hotrod62 (Sep 2, 2012)

great looking trike maybe late 20's or 30's  not sure i would do much to it seems pretty nice now...........


----------

